# Walking on hind legs?



## SilverFerret (Nov 24, 2004)

My siamese can walk on her hind legs, and does it, she'll walk foward, is this........ummm.........Odd?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That sounds soooo cute!! I would love to see that. There's another member here whose cat "prays" for a while. Mozart and Pixie like to sit up on their hind legs and watch us, but they don't walk. Well, Mozart will take a couple steps, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

When I play w/ Baby sometimes & she grabs the puppet w/ both paws on her hind legs & it looks like she is dancing & I make her dance w/ it :lol: . But she cannot walk on her hind legs, only if I'm holding her w/ the puppet.


----------



## theinfamousj (Nov 30, 2004)

SilverFerret said:


> My siamese can walk on her hind legs, and does it, she'll walk foward, is this........ummm.........Odd?


I have a cat who, aside from coloring, is siamese. His sister was the same way though their momma wasn't siamese at all so the shelter supposed that daddy-dearest was siamese. Anyway, the point of that long story was to tell you that Tequila does the same thing. We've also been able to teach him to sit, lie down, roll over, etc.

I heard by word of mouth that it is a siamese trait and that half-siamese cats carry all the personality of a full blood. Constant yapping is another one.

Does yours stretch her paws up at you and act like a child who wants to be picked up?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie walking will be the day pigs fly. Now Sugar walks around the table on her hind legs. Just imagine us on the couch, a cat puts her paws up on the coffee table, circling the entire table wondering what's up there. It's so cute everytime I see it


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that sounds like quite a dextrous cat!! the best I can come up with is the new guy who sits up on his hind legs like a dog. :lol: 

Tim


----------

